# LF: Computer Case



## Des_Zac

I'm looking for a new computer case, the one I have is cracking, breaking, and is an all around piece of crap. So, here are the requirements:

It must look really nice, but not FLASHY. I don't want 30,000 LED Lights on every part of the case, that just, (Personally) Looks tacky. I would like a couple LED lights, just not a billion of them.

It must have nice airflow, the one I have has a couple slots but I'm always suffering from overheating problems. THE FANS MUST BE IN THE FRONT AND BACK because the computer is in a compartment that basically covers the left and right sides of the computer.

I want it to have at least 2 DVD Drive slots, at least 4 HDD slots, other than that pretty much everything else is fine.

The mobo is a BIOSTAR P4M900-M7-FE for now, so it must fit that.

The price range is about >50 US Dollars, so it would be great if it was cheaper.

Thanks a lot guys, this will really help


----------



## claptonman

Rosewill challenger is the nicest for about $50. Plenty of fans, cable management, pretty solid for such a low price.


----------



## Des_Zac

claptonman said:


> Rosewill challenger is the nicest for about $50. Plenty of fans, cable management, pretty solid for such a low price.



That looks great! I've always liked Rosewill, I even have a Rosewill backpack  (Not because I like them that much XD just because it fit my needs.)


----------

